# دارة صاعق الحشراة



## أحمد طباخ (2 أغسطس 2010)

يا شباب هذي دارة صاعق حشرات بس القيم ما أعرفها 
بدي أشغلها على 220 فولت و اخذ منها تيار للمبة فلوريسانت وللصاعق6000فولت فما فوق 
ما هي قيم المكثفات والديودات (وكيف حسبتهم)


----------

